# Thien Dust Collector mod - Why??



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

All over LJ and other sites as well I have seen dust collectors modified with the Thien separator. I am very curious and have an itch to go add one of these to my system but I don't know why.

I get the fact that the larger particles fall into this new added trash can and it reduces the amount of waste that ends up in the bag. That appears to be a significant advantage because its easier to dump.

But it seems to me that adding this additional component would reduce the amount of suction available at the end of the hose. The trade off's between suction loss and ease of waste disposal don't seem to offset for me.

What am I missing? Are there advantages that I am not taking into consideration.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

You're right, it does slightly reduce the suction due to the increase in static pressure. The main purpose of these things, however, is not to keep the bag from filling up as quickly but rather to keep far less material out of the filter. In doing so, it remains free and clear for longer. You end up taking the initial hit on suction but over time, it remains relatively consistent, whereas if you didn't separate out the bulk of the heavy particulates first, they would really degrade performance over time.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, gtbuzz has it right. Another advantage is that it keeps the majority of the debris from ever contacting the impellers. That reduces wear and tear and on the dust collector especially when you consider how likely it is to suck up screws and other harsh bits that can be found on most shop floors.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Plus, it's easier to empty the can with a Thein than a dust bag on a SS DC.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

A canister filter improves air flow (due to the increased surface area) and removes more of the dangerous fine particles (better for your lungs). I highly recommend a Wynn Nano filter. If you add a Thien pre-separator and also upgrade to a canister filter, the loss of suction (from the Thien upgrade) is offset by the increase of suction provided by the canister. You also will be able to reduce the risk to your lungs!!!


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

good points to consider.

Thanks


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Loss of suction …. My HF DC is integrated with a cyclone and it flattened a Brute 30-32 gallon can, so I had to switch to a metal can. No expert here at all, but think I can live with the minor loss of suction ;o)


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Bill, I did the exact same thing when I made my first separator for the HF DC. Plastic trash can crumpled like a paper bag!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a cyclone and the filter gets clogged often. A larger
filter would be one solution. Mine is a diesel truck filter.

I'd prefer outside bags. I have a second dust collector
with bags and it doesn't lose suction the way the cyclone
does. To be fair the cyclone is underpowered and
the bag collector is a beast.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

becikeja. I'm running a Thien clone on a 5gal plastic paint can with a 14 gal. Rigid Shop vac. Works like a hot damn.


----------

